# Dried Pasta?



## LuellaJean (Jun 8, 2011)

Is it safe for buns? I think the boys would have a good time throwing them and gnawing on them. Thoughts?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 8, 2011)

Bunnies aren't supposed to have grains. I'm sure they'd like it but it isn't really good for them.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 8, 2011)

I would think it would be like rice and expand in their stomachs...

You can check the library and see if it's on the list of safe foods.


----------



## Tweetiepy (Jun 8, 2011)

I'd be scared they would get a sharp piece - pasta's hard


----------



## pamnock (Jun 8, 2011)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> Bunnies aren't supposed to have grains. I'm sure they'd like it but it isn't really good for them.



Whole grains are an excellent source of carbs for rabbits. Proccessed grains (such as pasta/breads) are not.

And no -pasta doesn'texpand dangerouslyin the stomach (neither does uncookedrice)


----------



## LuellaJean (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## SablePoint (Jun 9, 2011)

I always thought dried noodles would be bad cause they might swell up in their gut. lol

But Mr. Bun Bun likes cooked noodles!


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jun 9, 2011)

*pamnock wrote: *


> *SnowyShiloh wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Bunnies aren't supposed to have grains. I'm sure they'd like it but it isn't really good for them.
> ...


That's good to know! Thank you, Pam


----------



## pamnock (Jun 9, 2011)

If dry food expanding in the rabbit's stomach were a concern, then we certainly wouldn't be feeding them dried pellets which expand many times their size when soaked in water. :biggrin2:


----------

